# Best tire size on 17x7.5?



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just picked up some wheels 17x7.5 et 35. There's 225/45 on it now but two def need replacing. Should I go with a dif size? Don't want to stretch much cuz my 100 mile a day commute. But maybe a little narrower will look better? I'm at stock height for now till spring. Probly goin down 2 inches though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Any opinions on this?? If anyone has a pics that would be great. I checked tyrestretch and they don't have much for this. I was told a 205 45 would be good on 7.5. Does anyone have this setup? Thanx :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

ive got 17x7.5 et35 ASA JH8 rims on my golf. lowered on Fk springs, right around 2 inches id say. very little wheel gap with the 225/45s on it right now. i say stick with em, if u want a smaller tire though go with 215s. i personally am in the market to stretch somethin on these rims...anyone help with that.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanx for the input. Do u have a pic of them on the car? If u go ahead and stretch something on there let me how it turns out. :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah i ahve one but my computer is being retarded right now and wont download pics from my phone. pm ur phone or email and i can shoot them to u from my phone.


----------



## alexeliep5 (Jan 11, 2010)

215 fit best on 7 inch wide. 225 is great on 8".

what kind of wheels are these? Long beach are 7inch wide...just saying.


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

went from this (195/55/15 on avus wheels lowered on fk springs)

to this (225/45/17 on asa JH8 same suspension)





the last one is a little crooked and please disregard the rear bumper rub strip...im in the process of shaving it  i plan on getting coil overs and dropping it about another inch or so to reduce what little wheel gap i have left. right now im sittin about 24.5" ftg tryin to get around 23. but yeah 225/45 tires on a 7.5 inch wheel look great


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

i got moda r4's 


alexeliep5 said:


> 215 fit best on 7 inch wide. 225 is great on 8".
> 
> what kind of wheels are these? Long beach are 7inch wide...just saying.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

these
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

